# Friday night race at PWB



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Anyone interested in racing tomorrow night? Doors open at 430 start racing when everyone is ready. Skinny tire, slip on fats and hot rods!. Grab something to eat before you come. Post up if you plan on coming. Pm me for address if needed. Honda, call Tom and gather the rest of the crew


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

me bart corky jon andy greg other john s. will be at gregs racing 1/24.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Should be there


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll be over. 

Slow Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks Mike for having the Friday night race lots of fun. Where else can you get 4 fat tire races in one night. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

It was all a big, fun blur!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*race*

ok wheres the race results at u slow mo,s get with it lol.


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Darrell, we both had the same lap totals. I beat you on the tie breaker. I got there at 10:30. LOL Pat


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Race results

Al is still fast
Mike still dumping sand
Not so slow Ed still has badass carz
Joe is becoming a competitor
Nate has lots of brain farts
Jeremy cant break 59
Pat beats Darrell with show up points
Darrell cant beat Pat or anyone else so he went to 1/24th.

Da End!


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh and that track record thingy was visited again!


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

That means Mike and Al ran 71 laps in Fat tire. LOl


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*races*

break out the hotrods oh that's right last 4 times we ran hotrods at shop I beat WHO oh wait I cant remember there names lol.:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmm, maybe a thorough inspection is in order...


----------

